# My joy



## Guest (Jun 20, 2006)

system consist of the following.

Lexicon RV8 Receiver
Denon 2910 DVD
Panasonic PT AE700 Projector
X Box 360
Rega Planet CD Player
B&W Nautilus 804 Font main speakers
B&W Nautilus HTM 2 Center speaker
B&W DS6 THX Dipole side speakers
B&W CDM1 rear speakers
Rel Strata 5 sub


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Whoa... I bet that's one sweet sounding system there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2006)

It sure is


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

I think you and Phil M will get along like sugar and coffee :laugh: 

Great system there would love to see some pics too.

~Bob


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Movieman said:


> system consist of the following.
> 
> Lexicon RV8 Receiver
> Denon 2910 DVD
> ...


Movieman - I did reply but it got lost last weekend.

Like your system - I have a buddy in Frodsham into HT, if your interested I can put the two of you in touch.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

Ya sure why not?


----------

